# Project Astoria Bug makes running a full Android 5.0.2 rom possible



## mrchezco1995 (Sep 28, 2015)

Apparently, someone found a bug on Astoria that let's users install Android 5.0.2 on Lumia devices... See vid here:






Dear M$, please don't kill this lovely bug, and in fact it's not a bug, it's a feature ))))) XD





Sent from Ponyville


----------



## james1123 (Sep 28, 2015)

http://www.windowsnews.in/2015/09/how-to-run-android-502-in-lumia-830-hack.html
Apparently this is what you do? dont know how much I would trust this though :S does anyone reckon WPRT recover from this once done?


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Sep 28, 2015)

james1123 said:


> http://www.windowsnews.in/2015/09/how-to-run-android-502-in-lumia-830-hack.html
> Apparently this is what you do? dont know how much I would trust this though :S does anyone reckon WPRT recover from this once done?

Click to collapse



Apparently, that's a fake site... Seen it earlier.... Don't trust it...  See this: http://511lollipop.xyz/install-android-5-0-2-lollipop-on-nokia-lumia-820/ It's just like the same website but with fake comments .... -_- 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## nafilkz14 (Sep 28, 2015)

I Think its a fake for this i m not sure to install custom roms you need to unlock bootloader first even in android bootloader need to unlocked


----------



## surfing10 (Sep 28, 2015)

Out of topic!
I really don't know why people still write M$ instead of MS ...
Come on .. we're in 2015 .. Apple just make $10bi selling 13M iPhone 6S and Google’s full year revenue for 2014 was $66 billion, up 19% year on year.


----------



## dugu1248 (Sep 28, 2015)

IT isa fack


----------



## razr2312 (Sep 30, 2015)

maybe is not fake. in other forum say is a dalvik bug and microsoft is already fix not allows the users installa android on lumia devices.


----------



## dugu1248 (Sep 30, 2015)

Fake


----------



## adijagiel (Sep 30, 2015)

Lel, i think that is fake


----------



## A AJAY (Oct 13, 2015)

adijagiel said:


> Lel, i think that is fake

Click to collapse



 fake....no source are provided


----------



## adijagiel (Oct 13, 2015)

Astoria is only few Android libraries, no low-level interfaces


----------



## seilent (Oct 13, 2015)

Record at android >  copy to windows phone > play in fullscreen mode > rehearsal a bit > record > post at youtube


----------



## lrhage (Oct 15, 2015)

surfing10 said:


> Out of topic!
> I really don't know why people still write M$ instead of MS ...
> Come on .. we're in 2015 .. Apple just make $10bi selling 13M iPhone 6S and Google’s full year revenue for 2014 was $66 billion, up 19% year on year.

Click to collapse



I agree, IMHO it is stupid.


----------

